# this is so stupid



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

she was sick for a day _a day_, and she's _dead_. idk what to do. She's getting burried under the orange tree, i know that.

She's dead, she /died/. I was right there. She tried to move the igloo over and she couldn't and she just /stopped/. fourteen months old, they aren't supposed to die yet. they aren't.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry, it does happen, and its often very very quick when they are so young 

What symptoms of illness did she have?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

She was breathing really heavy and was really weak, didn't move around alot. Got on the first shelf to get water every once and awhile, wouldn't eat (if she did it was less than a nibble). I did not know her eyes would turn black.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

zimmyzam said:


> She was breathing really heavy and was really weak, didn't move around alot. Got on the first shelf to get water every once and awhile, wouldn't eat (if she did it was less than a nibble). I did not know her eyes would turn black.


Sounds like it could've been pneumonia. they don't often show the symptoms until its too late. 

What do you mean by her eyes turning black? What colour were they?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

She was albino, were bright pink.

The vet gave us antibiotics and I was giving it to Mimzy and Zita. I guess I should keep giving Zita the medicine anyways, to be safe, right?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

What meds did the vet give you?

PEW's keep their pink eyes from beginning to end...Were they full of dark blood maybe?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

"Vibramycen"

I went to check on her to make sure I wasn't crazy, and they were a murky grey. The closer it got to her time the lighter and more off-color her eyes were...

Mimzy-baby, I'll miss ya. You were more than a pet, you were one of my best friends. Zita misses you too


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Vibramycin is actually doxycycline and is a good start for respiratory issues.
Depending how sick Zita is, it may not be quite enough and you will need to add another med or get a different one.

Poor Mimzy. Take care of yourself, losses are very very hard.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Zita seems absolutely dandy. Healthy as a horse. Maybe she's actually not, but, I think she'll do okay with this.

Thank you, btw.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm...are you medicating her because her sister was sick? A lot of vets will make you treat all your rats not just the sick one. BUT they have all been exposed to whatever germs they were, and didn't get sick, so they don't need the meds to prevent it


----------



## weezy (Jul 28, 2008)

zimmy i had a pink-eyed white also. all of the sudden he became very tired and lost weight very quickly. the next i took him to the vet, drove home with him and as i was putting him in his cage he died in my hands.

very short of breath, lost all his weight before i noticed and it is such a horrible feeling because you're helpless. sorry for your loss.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for you, and her. I hope you will meet again some day.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss :[


----------

